# Renault Trafic double bed help



## pidge1

Hi all, can any help me regarding the making up of the double bed in a renault trafic 1987 please,i think i have some pieces missing?  Many thanks paul


----------



## spykal

Hi Paul

Welcome to MHF. 

You have not said which conversion you have, was the van converted by Autosleepers or maybe Holdsworth ? both of these have a double bed made up of with collection of cushions and a fold up support that goes between the seats. It takes some sorting out when you do it first time. We had an Autosleeper Rapport on a Trafic I can find some pictures but need to know if your van is the same.

Mike


----------



## pidge1

Hi, yes its a renault trafic autosleeper rapport,that would be fantastic if you had some photos.Many thanks paul


----------



## spykal

Hi Paul

Here are a couple of pictures ..they are of a similar van to yours , I actually seem to remember that the base vehicle was a talbot but the pictures show you how the bed is made up using the folding support that fits between the front seats and the table to support the cushions. Then you have to wind down the front seat backs to complete the bed... which is king sized but a bit lumpy 8O 
... try putting a duvet on it and sleep under another one :wink:

If you wish you can create two narrow singles one on each side of the van.

If you are going out to the pub of an evening ..make the bed up before you go... you will never manage it when you come back :lol:

best of luck :wink:

Mike

P.S.
You should consider joining the forum ...it will be the best ten quid you ever spent. You get lots of extras ...one of which is a search facility to look for old posts some of which are about Autosleepers like yours.


----------



## pidge1

Thankyou very much for reply and photos very helpful.All the best paul.


----------



## jachwood

can anyone help!!!! i have a 1992 renault trafic holdworth 'rainbow' conversion but cannot figure out how to use all the cushions and board in order to make a double bed. i have just about managed to make two single beds!
thanks in advance.

jachwood


----------



## spykal

Hi jachwood

I posted some pictures back in 2010 but they seem to have disappeared ....so here they are again.

They were taken in an Autosleeper but I hope they may help you work out how to set up your bed.

Mike

[fullalbumimg:bc1f120f7a]1353[/fullalbumimg:bc1f120f7a]

[fullalbumimg:bc1f120f7a]1345[/fullalbumimg:bc1f120f7a]


----------



## jachwood

*thanks*

thanks mike
it looks quite straight forward and i will use your photographs to set up the bed. with all the cushions and bits of wood i was starting to feel as if i was doing a rubik-cube!!!
jachwood


----------



## Pudsey_Bear

Looks very comfortable too.

I thought ours was bad with 4 cushions to mess with.


----------



## Jerry Winchester

Hi,
We have just bought a 1995 Renault Trafic San Remo XL camper van and have no idea how to assemble the double bed...does anyone know please?


----------



## jiwawa

I'm sure someone on here will know about these so just giving your post a 'bump'.


----------

